# Pregnant Saanen Doe - heavy breathing = labor?



## Tabgirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I posted this reply to Shannon's post "OMG" but realized I should probably start a new thread. Was thinking of video taping the doe and posting it on YouTube so someone can see if it's normal? 

"our saanen has started this panting/rapid breathing too (through her nose--not mouth breathing). It's not constant, but since this is my first time 'round these parts' it makes me nervous-  -it seems like she would hypervenhilate! She started it yesterday afternoon, and then this morning (when I went out to feed & milk the other girls) her breathing was normal. 

Just went out to check on her again and she's doing the fast breathing again. Her vulva is swelling, no discharge yet (she's had some over the last 2 weeks though). Udder is bagging up, but not tightly swollen--and I can still feel her ligs (although not as prounounced as they were 3 weeks ago). Do you think she could be preparing for labor? She is peeing/pooping/eating/cudding normally. Thanks for any feedback!! =) Oh and we are in North Idaho, it's been warmer --but that still only means a high of 60ish here. So I don't think it's the weather."


----------



## IndyGardenGal (Apr 5, 2009)

My Saanen was huge and was doing that for 2 weeks before she kidded. She also doesn't goo until she is about to push a kid out. Ninja kidding at it's best


----------



## Sherry in Iowa (Jan 10, 2010)

Mine did the same thing.


----------



## Tabgirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Thank you SO much!!! You are all so wonderful! That makes me feel so much better...I will just keep an eye on her. 

I think I have done what my 'goat mentor' told me not to do---read too much, because I would worry too much. Can't wait to get through this first kidding so I feel a little more comfortable with the entire process. 

I still have photos to post but have been so busy over here!! I promise to post some SOON! Thanks again!!


----------



## Tabgirl (Mar 25, 2012)

OH and I LOVE the ninja kidding!! Hahaha....wonder if that's what Agnes will do to me!


----------



## KrisD (May 26, 2011)

My Saanen does the same thing. When Butter was grunting in labor Popcorn my Saanen was grunting and breathing hard right outside the door. Popcorn isn't due until next Saturday. Do you have a due date for her? Watch for her udder getting big and tight. 
And Butter was eating WHILE in labor so don't completely go by that. She was her normal self until I saw her pawing the ground and then saw the small string of white goo. Kids two hours later!


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

Ugh, star and mama whined while they'd breath heavily in the sun for weeks, it was pathetic, and drove me insane!! Just keep checking on her


----------



## Hollowdweller (Jul 13, 2011)

Not a reliable sign of immediate or near kidding.

I've even had does lie down and grunt due to their bellies but no labor.

For me the best signs are the hollowing out, being unable to feel the kids moving, the udder enlarging and a change in feeding and social behavior.


----------

